
Ask HN: What cloud storage can you recommend? - k__
I have 6 machines.<p>1x Android smartphone
1x Android tablet
1x PC desktop (Windows)
1x PC notebook (Linux)
1x MacBook Pro
1x EC2 based cloud dev machine<p>What is the best way to have directories that are synced between all these machines?<p>There are so many solutions out there, I just don&#x27;t know where to start.<p>I want my images on all but the EC2 device, but I want my dev stuff on all but the android devices, and such things.
======
manicbits
OneDrive, Google Drive, Dropbox etc. ...they all can sync selectively and can
be used on Android, Windows, Linux and macOS.

~~~
k__
Aren't there any differences?

~~~
manicbits
There are some subtle ones. It depends on what you need. :)

If you simply want to sync some directories, there isn't really much
difference and you can pick one or the other.

~~~
k__
Thanks.

Then I will probably go for Google Drive.

------
cpach
If you want something that you can host yourself, Nextcloud might be worth a
look.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nextcloud](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nextcloud)

